# Next 6 games



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

we got a test coming up here

Boston
New Jersey
Lakers
Houston
Seattle
Detroit

All teams with something to prove and everyone wants to stop the RUN The only team Im really worried about is New Jersey. But if they can get the form back that they used against Chi and Detroit...Random thoughts?


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm very excited for the game vs. the Nets. 

-Petey


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Mavs 9-0 vs. the Nets who are undefeated at home and the best team in the East. Hopefully Kenyon Martin can play for the Nets tonight if not Rodney Rogers needs to step up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Seems like Scott is giving RJ's minutes to Rogers... or did I miss an injury?

-Petey


----------



## Shanghai_boy (Jul 12, 2002)

Go Mavs,break the 15-0 record!:yes:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

2 down I dont think well have a big problem with the next 4.
16-0 here we go!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

going 16-0 could be very possible for them


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

3 down 3 more to go. The target keeps getting bigger and bigger.


----------

